# Need help getting Visa for Fiance



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know if this is the best forum to post this question, but I've been following it for a while and ya'll seem pretty knowledgeable.

I'm not exactly an expat, but I am a US citizen traveling back and forth to Mexico on a tourist Visa so that I can be with the love of my life. My pattern has been, 30 days in Mexico, 10 days in the US, then repeat. 

Some background... earlier in the relationship, my fiancee was rejected for a tourist visa, and later a student visa. At the time the goal was simply to spend time together in the US, we were not at the point of talking about marriage. She was basically rejected because she doesn't have money, power, or connections in Mexico. 

So now we would like to start a family together but we'd like to be married and living in the US first. I'm looking for advice on the best way to go about this. Most of what I've read in this forum/the 'net has said apply for a fiance visa. However, I've read that other people get married in Mexico first, and then fight to bring their spouse into the US.

What's the chance she is rejected for the fiance visa? How long would the process take etc. ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Probably several years, if ever. There are many barriers and it isn't an easy task.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

geebeebee said:


> She was basically rejected because she doesn't have money, power, or connections in Mexico.


Those are good reasons for rejection, especially the money part. Having a bank account, property, and a good job will grease the wheels for a visa. They want to make sure that she will return and not overstay her visa. Too many Mexicans want to go to the US to get a job, live, etc and are denied a visa. Being a girlfriend that wants to go to the US with her boyfriend is a "no go".


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe you should check with the US embassy also for and entry visa for her...


----------



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys I understand that it's difficult, and the reasons for borders and economic discrimination in the issuance of visas. Nevertheless I'm seeking advice on how to make this happen.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

_The B2 visa is designed for tourist activities such as shopping and sightseeing, visiting friends and relatives, obtaining medical treatment, etc. The B1 and B2 visa is not valid for employment in the United States of America.

Visa applicants must demonstrate B1 and B2 its intention to enter the U.S. temporarily for a given period, only for the purpose of meeting short business trips and tourism. Applicants must also demonstrate that they have the necessary financial funds to cover their travel expenses during their stay in the U.S., as well as social ties, economic, and any kind in their country of origin to ensure that the applicant return after visit legal and temporary._

This is the visa site for the Embassy in DF Google Translate


----------



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

@joaquinx Thanks but I've already explored the U.S.-gov't related literature. I'm more interested in whether applying for a K-1 visa is the way to go, and what kind of practical experience anyone might have.


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

I would suggest getting a consultation with a lawyer... I had tried getting a fiancé visa for my husband, he was in the US illegally already (brought over when he was a baby), and our visa was approved, but since he was not in Mexico we did not get the paperwork in time and our approved visa expired.. 

But when I spoke to a lawyer they said it was easier to do the fiancé visa then they would be allowed over to marry.
Ps my petition for my husband was approved in only 3months, total time (though it depends) can be anywhere from 6 months to 1.5 years
Good luck


----------



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

@Lsanchez124, in what year did you apply for the fiance visa?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Why don't you just get married if she really is the love of your life?

Then you can sponsor her to join you in the US as your wife.

Read this:-

Immigrant Visas for Spouses of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

@Crawford, that is basically one of the two routes I'm am exploring. However, I want to take the road that will get her into the US the quickest. That's why I'm asking if people have practical experience. 

Related info...
Analyzing The K-1 Visa And The CR-1 Visa Under Current Processing Conditions


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

I applied for my husband in 2008, but if you onto the uscis.gov site you can look up the processing times for the fiancé vs the spousal visa, when I filed the processing time was 6mo for either


----------

